# Speech language therapist/pathologist work in China



## nz_traveller (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a New Zealander, looking to relocate to China and was wondering if anyone can offer any advice (or has experience of) finding work as a Speech Pathologist/Speech Language Therapist in China. I would be looking to work with children.

I only speak English so I assume would be looking to work with the ex-pat population. I've got a Masters degree and 3 years experience.

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------

